# Los Angeles Conventions???



## CoopertheArcticFox (Apr 13, 2016)

I was hoping you guys could tell me what conventions are in Los Angeles or in Southern California. Also anyway to start/create a convention? if so anyone interested? Im new to being openly furry and haven't really participated in the community.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 13, 2016)

Califur is in Irvine.


----------



## TJwolf123 (Apr 13, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Califur is in Irvine.



They moved to Pomona this year at the Fairplex con and hotel center.


----------



## TJwolf123 (Apr 13, 2016)

My friend, you do not want to make your own con. But if you really want to, I'd say ask advice from Uncle Kage on the main site.


----------



## SenorCrouch (May 4, 2016)

My suggestion on starting a convention is A) have knowledge of how to run a business (because that's the mindset you will have to have in order to make a con successful) and B) go to Califur and try to inquire about how to run a con from Califur chairwoman Tiger Eyes and Califur co-chair Vidwulf.

If you are planning on going to Califur this year, you will likely run into me.  I'll be going.


----------

